# Can't Create Update.zip



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Trying to create my own personal essential apps zip file that can be flashed in cwr, but for the life of me I can't get it to work. These are the two road blocks I faced:

First i was getting error code 6. Found out that the update.zip creator app was not using a unit based text editor. Used Notepad++ to write and save the updater-script file and NO MORE ERROR.

Second, after the above fix, installation immediately stops after update package is opened by cwr. Drove me nuts for close to 2 hours.

I tried to use the update-binary from other roms, copy and pasting lines of code from other updater-script files to no avail, signing with different apps.

It's just a data/app folder.

Can anyone just make a bare-bones update.zip for me and I'll just add the files? I'm already in the doghouse for sitting in front of the computer for two hours and ignoring my wife.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

You are most likely coming up with an error in your updater script. Send me the zip you have now and I'll fix it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, sent.

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------

